# Winter Outback Mods



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Okay folks for some winter is already here, for others its not far away, and unless you live in the warmth of the south we'll be packing our campers away for a while. So while your camper is hibernating do you have any big mod plans? Lets start sharing and swapping ideas.

1) I want to swap out the stereo and mount outdoor speakers and maybe some better ones inside.
2) Change the hamper into a swinging door like what jnk36jnk did with theirs.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I want to finish the transformation of my garage to home office. Then, I'll think about the Outback..







The DW has laid down the law. Finish the office, or she's gonna hire some one to do it......









If that happens, I won't be able to afford any Outback mods.









Tim


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I want to scan every manual that came with my rig and turn them into pdf's. That way I can make a couple cd's and have the manuals at home, at work, and in the rv. Hmmmm, maybe I'll just put them on my web site. That way, I have them wherever I am.

I'm thinking about replacing the tv with an lcd type, but not sure it is the right time. So when is it ever the right time to spend money?

Will probably cut down my 5th-wheel stabilizer. Would you believe it is too high? Needs to be shortened about 4".

Also, going to get cables to put in a 2nd battery and mount an 700 watt inverter which I have already purchased.

I'm sure there is more. Oh yeah, find enough time to do all this stuff....


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I would also like to mount a pair of outside speakers. The radio that came with my unit has three speakers settings (A, B, C), so all I have to do is figure out how to get the wiring to the back of the radio. One problem is that it is mounted in the slide-out, so I'd have to route the wiring along the foldout wiring harness and go under the trailer.

Airvent covers, haven't decided whether to just get the shell or the posered units yet.

Battery disconnect.

Install a slide-out cover and window awnings.

Luckily, I don't have to winterize down here, I can use my rig all year round and I have it at the house so I can do all the work at home.

Whoa, I'm tired out just typing it all in, better so sit down and have a beer and think about it some.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I want to do several mods...but not until spring thaw.

VDUB...
The manual already exists in PDF format on KEYSTONE'S website:
OWNER'S MANUAL

It's better than the one that came with my unit. I saved the whole thing on my laptop, and carry it right to the trailer.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

It doesn't have the stuff for the tv, heater, axles, etc, tho, does it? Must admit that I haven't looked that close, but I don't think it did.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The PDF file on the Keystone web site is just the generic one and does not have the equipment specific manuals.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I don't think it does. But I can scan everything through our photo copying system into a PDF file. If you ever hit the Tri-Cities give me a call.


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

I also want to change the hamper door like some others have done.

I had to take down the stereo to replace the fuse holder one time and discovered that it can drive more speakers also. I plan on installing a couple of jacks in the outdoor cook center and hang some speakers out there when we setup at a campsite. This way everything is out of the weather when not in use. While I'm at it, I'll wire the ceiling speakers for stereo. They're only mono now! Don't know if that was a mistake or standard procedure?

Back up lights and/or docking lights, probably before Thankgiving trip.

Holding tank flush systems.

An inverter would be nice.

Second battery also.

I have a couple of old flashlights and 12 volt chargers we took off the trucks at work when we installed a new model. I will install one somewhere near the front door, probably.

Vent the microwave outside.

Last weekend, I replaced a section of rain gutter that got bent when a tree in Gettysburg moved while I was backing into the site in August.

That should keep me busy for a while.

Steve


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Mod to do List

1 - Bathroom door mod to swing style instead of drop down
2 - Better stereo system - Audiovox VE1020 or 1040 (Just look at one for $300 but 
it had been dropped







)
3 - Rear slide bed - Shelf above headboard to store glasses, books, watches etc
4 - Storage tube for my carpet
5 - Weld on receiver for bike rack
6 - Propane access cover
7 - Tee off low pressure LPG fitting (2 quick connects instead of one)
8 - Re-arrange bunk house shelving

This is just to name a few







Then there is the house list which comes 1st. I have to keep the family happy







sunny

Thor


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Ah, yes, I'd like to do the tee off the low pressure gas as well....

I did check the pdf and as some of you have already noted, it is generic. So, I'll scan my other docs and then combine them with the generic pdf.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Regarding the second gas tee. I have a grill that uses the small disposable canisters. In the instructions that came with my grill it says I can convert to use a 20lb propane tank, but warned not to use anything larger than a 20lb source. I don't know why, I would expect the regulator to handle the pressure correctly. Any ideas? If you intend on doing this mod, you might first check to see if your grill has the same restriction.

Glenn


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

Did all the research when I was looking for all the fittings. Propane stds. There is std high pressure and low pressure...It does not matter if there is 10lbs, 20lbs, 30lbs tank, the regulator of the TT brings it down to LPG low pressure.

So what does this mean???

If you branch off the high pressure side (prior to the TT reg.) your BBQ must has a regulator on it.

If you branch down stream of the TT regulator you are on low pressure. Hose it directly to the BBQ or what ever else runs off low pressure. Getting the correct combo of fittings that allow you to go from a quick connect to your BBQ low pressure in is the fun part.

There is no concern for volume. Take a close look at the stove nozzle and your BBQ nozzle ...they are about the size of pencil point. The low pressure line on the TT is 1/2" or 3/4" I cannot remember which one...anyway there is lots.

Thor


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

None here over the winter. Starting Saturday, the Outback will be hibernating under cover until March.

I will be buying a power jack and maxxair fan over the winter for installation in the spring though.

Mike


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

No TT mods this winter either. The Outback is now in storage. I'l start planning some of the things I want to do in the spring.

So far my thoughts are as follows:

1) Bunk ladder for the kids
2) Surge tank ... hmm... maybe I'll drop the TT in Thor's Driveway in the spring ... do you offer same day service?








3) Propane access cover
4) Microwave exhaust (not sure I've the nerve for this one yet) might just go with an exhaust fan over the kitchen area

I'll be busy with Home mods this winter... painting, hardwood flooring and some custom trim work

Wayne


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

This weekend - camping couldn't be arranged so its winterizing. First a trip to the dealer to get a window seal fixed and then off to storage.









Going to be a long winter too. 'sniff'
















Neighbors complained about my TT parked in front of our house while I was working on mods!







Time to get new neighbors and a bigger lot!


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Yeah, My home owners association has "hinted" that they would like me to move my rig. The rules say it can't be visible from the street or neighbors yards. I'm on 2 1/2 arces and all that can be seen is a head on view o fthe trailer from about a 30" area 250 feet away out on the street.

So I just bought 10 arces where the only thing that will see it is the longhorn cattle that roam the property.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Thor said:


> Hi
> 
> Did all the research when I was looking for all the fittings. Propane stds. There is std high pressure and low pressure...It does not matter if there is 10lbs, 20lbs, 30lbs tank, the regulator of the TT brings it down to LPG low pressure.
> 
> ...


Thanks, that's what I thought, as long as the gas is flowing through a regulator, it shouldn't matter what the source tank is.

Glenn


----------



## RCColby (Oct 12, 2004)

[quote name='vdub' date='Oct 19 2004, 07:17 PM']
Ah, yes, I'd like to do the tee off the low pressure gas as well....

I surmise you are talking about the fitting for the outdoor cook center. I would like to tee it off also to use my gas grill. Does anyone know where you can get the plugin type fittings? They look somewhat different than air hose fittings.
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> Does anyone know where you can get the plugin type fittings?


Uh, yeap! That's the hard part. Thor, you did this didn't you? Suggestions? Anyone?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Try your local gas/welding supply house. It seems to me I remember someone saying that would be the place.

Tim


----------



## Balki14 (Oct 13, 2004)

GlenninTexas said:


> I would also like to mount a pair of outside speakers. The radio that came with my unit has three speakers settings (A, B, C), so all I have to do is figure out how to get the wiring to the back of the radio. One problem is that it is mounted in the slide-out, so I'd have to route the wiring along the foldout wiring harness and go under the trailer.
> 
> Airvent covers, haven't decided whether to just get the shell or the posered units yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Balki14 said:


> I noticed you have a Dodge ram as well, albeit a diesel model.Â I am getting pricing on the new 05 29BH 5th wheel.Â I wondered how the rig would pull with my Ram 2500HD gasser.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wheelbase should be fine, rear end is ok, Your GVRW ought to be around 15,000,
carrying capacity about 2000 lbs, so the only question is what size engine you have. I would expect the HD to be more than adequate.
Regards, Glenn


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

The only safe way is to check and verify the numbers yourself. Not sure which way the numbers swing when comparing the gas with the diesel, but the gas engine will be lighter. Not sure that equates to more carrying capacity or not. I am just barley getting by and my GCWR is 16k, GVWR is 8,800. Rear GAWR is 6084. But that's in a diesel, which is much more heavy. Also, I have a 4x4. The only thing you can do is check the numbers for the specific vehicle you are looking at.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

AHEM...

Re capturing the thread here, I'm still uncertain if I'll do anything over the winter regarding mods due to the lack of easy access to the TT (remote storage) and the lack of camper use driving me towards mods. So far, I have only a short list of changes that I want to make and those will not take much time in the spring. I'm sure that as we use the camper more, we will see the value in some of the other mods suggested by all you 'really experienced' folk.









Meanwhile, we will be doing some detailed planning and making reservations for camping excursions.

I also hope to work on cataloging the forum for mods and other ideas and updating my website with them.


----------

